

People tend to prefer first option when given sequential choices - jalanco
http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0035088

======
jalanco
An interesting article that discusses this finding:
[http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2012-07/uoc--
tao07021...](http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2012-07/uoc--
tao070212.php)

